# Need help with denon 3808ci



## suhailalikhan (Sep 28, 2008)

hello guys, finally i have decided got my self good deal. I bought it denon avr 3808ci for $700 but i am missing microphone setup and small remote and yeah manual book soo im looking for those stuff if you guys got anything for me please let me know thanks. NOW thing is i dont know much about 3808ci as far as go like im not sure if this receiver need an update or not i dont know how to hook up this receiver with internet and with tv so please let me know if you can help me with that thanks guys


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Their website for the receiver has downloads for the user's manual and the firmware updates as well as instructions on how to perform the task. It can be found here.

http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3510.asp

You will need the mic from Denon to perform the auto setup correctly. I'm sure it can be found on ebay but if not you can purchase it direct from Denon, but I think it's pretty expensive.


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

I would post maybe over at AVS or somewhere to see if anyone local might lend you their setup mic. You should only need it for a couple of hours and once you get it set up and settings saved you shouldn't need to do it again unless you get new gear or move things around.

As posted manual is available online but it sucks. There is a thread on AVS that covers everyting the manual glosses over. The small remote is just a second smaller remote usually used for zobe 2. It is not required. I've never even put the batteries in mine. If you really want it for zone 2 or something post an ad on some fortums I'm sure someone like me would sell one to you if you want (I live in Canada so it probaly wouldn't make good economic sense for me to do it)


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

As I recall, the Denon mic is around about $65. If you have a Radio Shack sound level meter it can be used as well. I have both, and have used both to set up my Denon,... not much difference. Of course if you have the Radio Shack meter I'd suggest you just set it up manually.

As for the Manual, D/L from the Denon site.

As for the remote, look at a Harmony (my preference) or Home Theater Master, you'll be much happier with one of them vs the Denon remote.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

nova said:


> Of course if you have the Radio Shack meter I'd suggest you just set it up manually.


I second that :T


----------



## suhailalikhan (Sep 28, 2008)

does anyboddy know how is redioshack sound meter would cost me? i was looking on ebay for denon microphone setup but i couldnt find anything as today. i guess i might have to look every day on the ebay


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Radio Shack meters are about $40. If they work as Mark says they do for the auto cal then I would even bother with the Denon mic. The SPL meter is usefull for many other things as well.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103668&cp=2032057.2032187.2032193.2032222&parentPage=family


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

You can certainly do the setup for levels with an RS meter and for speaker distances with a tape measure. It will be as accurate as the auto setup likley moreso. My speaker levels were spot on. My sub level took some tweaking and the sub distance is almost always wrong from the auto clibration. If you want to use the Audessy EQ feature though you must use a mic. You can't do that with the RS meter. Some people like the EQ so some people do not. I played with it and did not like the Audessy curcve (felt highs were too rolled off) but I did find that the flat curve (where it supposedly EQs allspeakers to flat response was very much to my likling. I have some wood panelling in my room that I felt always threw off things but every single person who has listend to my setup has said that the 3808 with the flat EQ sounds better than my old Rotel and seperate parasound amp combo. The 3808 costs a fair bit less than my old RSX 1055 and I no longer have a seperate amp and it sounds btter? Must be something right. That's not to say its more accurate, pure or anything else. But it sounds btter to me and a lot of others over many months of listening. 

If you can't find a mic not the end of the world. But by all means get a sound meter.


----------



## suhailalikhan (Sep 28, 2008)

thank you guys for helping me out


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Toolatecrew said:


> Y If you want to use the Audessy EQ feature though you must use a mic. You can't do that with the RS meter. Some people like the EQ so some people do not.


Actually you can use the Radio Shack meter and the Audessy auto set-up. You use an RCA cable connected to the V.AUX L connector on the front panel and the OUTPUT RCA jack on the Radio Shack meter, then go into the MIC INPUT SELECT on your Denon and select V.AUX L rather than Mic.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

nova said:


> Actually you can use the Radio Shack meter and the Audessy auto set-up. You use an RCA cable connected to the V.AUX L connector on the front panel and the OUTPUT RCA jack on the Radio Shack meter, then go into the MIC INPUT SELECT on your Denon and select V.AUX L rather than Mic.


This is good to know ... I'm sure is a feature that can't be found on any other AVR's ,Right??

I agree that a SPL meter is a most to have at home ... :T


----------



## suhailalikhan (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks mark big help, now i want to sell my 3806 on this forum how do i do that need help guys.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

suhailalikhan said:


> thanks mark big help, now i want to sell my 3806 on this forum how do i do that need help guys.


just open a new thread  here  to let everybody knows you're selling your AVR :yes:


----------

